
Remote Patient Monitoring for Chemotherapy, A New Take - stevemoffatt
https://medium.com/@stevemoffatt/advances-in-infection-monitoring-for-febrile-neutropenia-sepsis-b8a3f8a18107
======
stevemoffatt
A connected, at-home infection monitoring platform that activates hospital
treatment pathways through planned direct admission. Where not possible,
pathway-focused diagnostic reports are generated for emergency triage.

